# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Horrorfood aus Thailand

## schiene

hats schon mal jemand probiert???
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9u...se-un_creation

----------


## konradadenauer

Also bei Gruselfood dachte ich ja zu aller Erst an Garküchen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Garküchen.


...immer !
weil, da siehste was sie machen !
und bei Nudellsupp und Khao Pat macht niemand etwas falsch !
das was Tausende am Tag essen
aber wem erzähl ich das ?

----------


## wein4tler

Na, pfui Teifi is des grausli. Ist schlimmer als die blauen Nudeln. Des muaß I net habn.   ::  
Da ist mir Schienes Backschinken tausendmal lieber.

----------


## schiene

350 Euro für so einen Kopf ist ja auch ein stolzer Preis!!!!

----------


## wein4tler

Für diesen stolzen Preis kann ich in ein feines Restaurant gehen.

----------


## schiene

Auf Pro7 Galileo kam gerade ein Bericht über die Bäckerei in Ratchaburi
welche es aber nicht mehr gibt.Seit dem Tod der Cheffin macht nur ihr Bruder als Hobby weiter.
Er will aber die Bäckerei dieses Jahr wieder öffnen.

----------

